# Jumbled up Holidays!



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anybodys holiday decorations get all jumbled up before, mine sure did this year. Most of my Halloween props are put away, but I have a lot of em in my bedroom, and the tall pumpkin guy and collums are still outside. Then my mom decided to put the thanksgiving stuff out, so we have turkeys, and fall leaves and stuff everywhere. And then just the other day, she went is walmart and they had all of the christmas stuff out, and Christmas music playing. Needless to say, they "got her" and she bought a buch of stuff. When she got back home she was all in the Christmas spirit, and decided to get the tree out. I said "are you crazy", but the trees up! So now Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas are all up in our house!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like Wal Mart in October.........


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have not started with Christmas yet, but the temp dropped outside, and it is making me start to think about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think your house sounds totally festive and schizophrenic, but in a good way.

Personally, I prefer to see no Christmas stuff until after Thanksgiving (a holiday that gets totally lost in the shuffle sometimes), but I know that's not how the retailers work. One good thing is, our local Home Depot has those moving reindeer out for like $20, so we're debating getting one and turning it into a Halloween prop like the wolf someone posted here on the forum


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

You know, Ive been thinkg about that wolf prop too....its awesome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I purposefully decided to do my Christmas decorations in purple and silver/white so that I could re-purpose the purple lights from Halloween. But last year I left the lights on the bushes from Oct. to Jan. and the sun faded them so now I have "pink" lights.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL - "Pink" is SO not Halloween, Spider!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I say bring out the Christmas toys! Where else can I find the next toy to hack? The kids will be done with it by the time Halloween comes around anyway!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah well join in the spirit and put some halloween decorations on the tree


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

It's Hallothanksmas!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> Ah well join in the spirit and put some halloween decorations on the tree


Speaking of which, here are the Christmas tree toppers we've used for many years:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hallothanksmas, I like it!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

RoxyBlue, thats really weird, yet AWESOME!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Merrhap Hallothanksmas, everyone!

Hey, skellies and bikini babes... that's a merry combination in my book!

Who was it that posted a picture last year of the Christmas tree... he said his parents let him take care of decorating the tree that year and he put a skull on top of it... it's an awesome picture heheheheh


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Halloween all put away, Thanksgiving decor is up, and soon to be replaced by Christmas, which we start the weekend after T'giving. The college my wife works at put up some of their outdoor lighting this past week and with the snow we had, it really does look nice and did put me in the Christmas mood a little. I'm fine with Christmas stuff in November but not September and October. Ugh!
Oops, just remembered I still have several strings of purple lights on our bushes out front. Supposed to be in the 60's today so gotta get those down.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like yesterday was our last day in the 60's too. Today it a fantastic 38, with a little snow on the way........looks like we will bw putting up Christmas decorations in the cold.


----------

